# Sense Contact Suggestions



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like this feature as part of Sense, i was wondering if there is anything similar in AOSP?


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly do you mean about the contacts? Are you asking whether AOSP has contacts? Or syncing with services? Or backing up contacts?


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry , ill be more clear.

What i mean is, when Sense parses your contact list, it will take individuals that have mulitple numbers / emiail addresses and automatically match them together. I was wondering if this existed in AOSP.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm still confused as to what you want lol


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, so lets say you have just wiped and reloaded a fresh Sense rom on your phone, we'll say BAMF.

Then you add your google accts, and sync your contact list.

Now, it will see "Danielle" with phone number XXX, and then parse from your gmail that Danielle also has email address XXX

After that, on the status bar, you get a notification "Contact Link Suggestion" , where it will recomend you link Danielle's email and Danielles number into one contact, rather than two. So that way, when i open up a contact , i have the option of emailing or txting / calling. The same is possible when you have two numbers in different entries ect.


----------



## cbaird7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Aosp can join contacts just click edit and then join

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking he wants something a little more automated. And at this point, I do not think there is an app on the market that can do this.


----------

